# 5 Cylinder Interchangeability ??



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

I have a '81 5+5 that has low oil pressure and an overheating issue and am wondering if an '86 5000 engine will swap in? I know that "anything can be made to work if you throw enough time and money at it", but I don't want to go that route. I want as simple as possible. Is this a practicle idea, or is there a better suited year? Thanks.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: 5 Cylinder Interchangeability ?? (vwvanaudi)*

It would probably be easier and more economical to just repair your current engine. I know this doesn't answer your question, but that's my advice.
On the low oil pressure thing, you're running 20W50 right?


----------

